# Bild Pixel für Pixel auslesen?



## Luma (18. Dez 2004)

Hio. Wie der Titel schon frägt: Wie kann ich ein Bild Pixel für Pixel auslesen, und dabei die Farbe des Pixels bekommen?

creetings kaaxe


----------



## Roar (18. Dez 2004)

mit BufferedImage und PixelGrabber


----------



## Kerberus (18. Dez 2004)

Es gibt auch einen Befehl der getRGB(int x, int y) oder so heisst. Schau mal in die API.


----------



## Luma (22. Dez 2004)

Ok, merci


----------

